# neue fahrtechnik videos auf IBC TV :)



## HSK-Lisa (30. November 2012)

grüß gott 

das IBC-videospecial von freesoul und marc find ich witzig, jetzt habe ich die neue serie vom user bam hill gesehen http://videos.mtb-news.de/users/view/199165 . zu der serie hier fahrtechnik in perfektion fehlt das spektakuläre moment hihi. bei mir ist die baustelle noch das balancieren, mein liebes fusion hat da zu viel eigenwillen  muss ich noch weiter üben...

LG,
Lisi


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Dezember 2012)

HSK-Lisa schrieb:


> ...zu der serie hier fahrtechnik in perfektion fehlt das spektakuläre moment...


Nö, dafür fehlt hier einfach Fahrtechnik in Perfektion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (2. Dezember 2012)

Nobody's perfect 
 @HSK-Lisa: Danke für dein Feedback! Und bleib dran mit der Balance, ich habe dafür früher auch etwas länger gebraucht!


----------



## Eisbein (2. Dezember 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Nobody's perfect


wenn jemand groß und breit damit wirbt fahrtechnikcoach zu sein und videos hochläd, sollte das jetzt nicht unbedingt das motto sein.


----------



## Marc B (2. Dezember 2012)

@Eisbein: Nicht jeder kann ein zweiter Sam Hill sein  Gut fahren und natürlich erklären, analysieren etc. sollte bei einem Coach natürlich gegeben sein. Hier das Riding-Video zur ganzen Serie von Bam Hill:


----------



## Eisbein (2. Dezember 2012)

Wer ist Sam Hill? 

naja, mir solls egal sein!


----------



## HSK-Lisa (3. Dezember 2012)

wie dem auch sei  wenn ich mal so balancieren kann und den manual dingsda auf dem hinterrad kann muss ich das als videobeweis festhalten, das wird noch ein langer weg hihi......

lg,
lisi


----------



## frankderflieger (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Marc, 

schickes neues Video und noch schickers neueres Rad (ist es doch, oder ?) !

Mach mal weiter so, Deine "Schüler" wissen schon was Sie an Dir haben 

Viele Grüße aus Köln 
Frank 

P.S.: Geht der Trackstand denn eigentlich noch "perfekter"


----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. Dezember 2012)

frankderflieger schrieb:


> ...P.S.: Geht der Trackstand denn eigentlich noch "perfekter"


Jup! Von der Haltung im Video her da gibt es da noch sehr viel Luft nach oben bis zum "perfect"  
Eigtl. seh ich das so wie Eisbein. Wenn jemand hier im Forum so sehr von sich als "Fahrtechnik-Coach" wirbt, dann denke ich mir halt, dass da auch ein gewisses fahrerisches Talent hinter steckt.
Von dem her, was man jetzt hier "live" in den Videos sieht, ist da allgemein beim Protagonisten mMn noch recht viel Optimierungsbedarf 
Aber Marc scheint ja noch recht jung zu sein und kann daher noch viel lernen! Und wenn es seinen "Schülern" so passt, okay...

Meine rein subjektive Wahrnehmung:
Hat schon a bissle a G'schmäckle, wenn hier jemand mit seinen Basic-Skills so massiv auf den Putz haut...

Bin selbst beim Biken auch noch weit von "perfect" entfernt, aber ich will hier ja auch keine Kurse verkaufen


----------



## Marc B (4. Dezember 2012)

frankderflieger schrieb:


> Hallo Marc,
> 
> schickes neues Video und noch schickers neueres Rad (ist es doch, oder ?) !



Hi Frank 

Ja, genau das Rad ist neu und geht auch gut. Schick ist es auch noch - zumindest schimpft jetzt niemand mehr über das Bike, hehe.

Dir eine gute Winter-Time noch  
Marc


----------



## Marc B (4. Dezember 2012)

> Stefan Herrmann für Arme?



Danke, das nehme ich mal als Kompliment 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (4. Dezember 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wenn jemand groß und breit damit wirbt fahrtechnikcoach zu sein und videos hochläd, sollte das jetzt nicht unbedingt das motto sein.


Falsch. Genau das sollte das Motto sein. Immer weiter an sich arbeiten, darum geht es, egal auf welchem Niveau. 



Alpe7 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand hier im Forum so sehr von sich als "Fahrtechnik-Coach" wirbt, dann denke ich mir halt, dass da auch ein gewisses fahrerisches Talent hinter steckt.
> Von dem her, was man jetzt hier "live" in den Videos sieht, ist da allgemein beim Protagonisten mMn noch recht viel Optimierungsbedarf



Optimierungs_potential_, sicher, na und? Siehe oben. Aber Trainer/Lehrer/Ausbilder zu sein bedarf ganz eigener Qualitäten. Da geht es neben den pädagogischen Fähigkeiten auch darum, die Leistung des Schülers analysieren und gezielt die richtigen Tipps und Anleitungen geben zu können. Probleme erkennen und gezielt bearbeiten. - Mein Sportlehrer damals in der Schule konnte auch keinen Felgaufschwung und mein Musiklehrer hat noch nie eine Oper geschrieben. Die eigene Perfektion ist keineswegs Voraussetzung. Dass aber Marc die Materie beherrscht, also ein "gewisses fahrerisches Talent" hat, kann keiner ernsthaft bestreiten. 

In dem Sinne: 


Alpe7 schrieb:


> Hat schon a bissle a G'schmäckle, wenn hier jemand mit seinen Basic-Skills so massiv auf den Putz haut.


Wheelie, Manual oder Trackstand mit dieser Sicherheit zu beherrschen ist weit oberhalb von "Basic". Objektiv und diskussionslos. Schau Dich draussen auf dem Trail um! Die unendlich vielen Videos von Worldcup-Pros usw. verschieben eventuell die Wahrnehmung etwas. 


PS: Nein, ich kenne Marc nicht persönlich oder habe sonstige sachfremde Interessen in dieser Diskussion. Aber ich mochte das so nicht stehen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (4. Dezember 2012)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Probleme erkennen und gezielt bearbeiten. - Mein Sportlehrer damals in der Schule konnte auch keinen Felgaufschwung und mein Musiklehrer hat noch nie eine Oper geschrieben. Die eigene Perfektion ist keineswegs Voraussetzung.


Dies ist ja auch richtig so 

ABER wenn ich als Trainer extra bewegtes Bildmaterial von mir anfertigen lasse, dann würde ich persönlich die Übung, um die es gerade geht, so lange wiederholen, bis das Gezeigte meiner, als Trainer in dieser Sportart besonders ausgeprägten, Bewegungsvorstellung am nächsten kommt.

Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet das für mich, dass bei Sportlehrern, die eigenes Bildmaterial mit offensichtlichen Haltungsfehlern veröffentlichen, eben auch keine richtige Bewegungsvorstellung vorhanden ist.
Das Selbstbildnis kann man ja wunderbar durch solche Videoaufnahmen schulen. 
Wenn man nichtmal die eigenen Bewegungsfehler erkennt, dann glaube ich auch nicht, dass man die richtige Bewegungsausführung bei anderen gezielt erkennen und schulen kann!

Das ist von meiner Seite hier ganz allgemein an alle "Trainer" im Allgemeinsport gerichtet.
Daher ist Marc's Thread hier für diese Aussage nicht ganz der richtige Platz. Wenn seine "Schüler" gerne für seine Kurse Geld ausgeben und er happy mit seiner "Berufung" ist, wegen mir...

Die Videoanalyse ist mittlerweile auch im Breitensport als Werkzeug zur Beurteilung von korrekten Bewegungsabläufen angekommen. Und ich finde, wenn das dabei enstandene Bildmaterial der breiten Öffentlichkeit (was ein Forum wie dieses nunmal darstellt) zugänglich gemach wird, dann darf man sich darüber auch äußern.

p.s.:
Auch ich kenne Marc nicht persönlich oder habe sonstige sachfremde Interessen an dieser Diskussion. Den Stefan Herrmann nehme ich gerne zurück. Auch wenn das im Zeitalter von Youtube und co. ein noch recht harmloser Kommentar ist ;-)


----------



## HSK-Lisa (4. Dezember 2012)

frankderflieger schrieb:


> Geht der Trackstand denn eigentlich noch "perfekter"



hihi, den gleichen gedanken hatte ich auch  sieht in dem buch das ich hab auch so aus denke ich, ist von holger meyer vom scott team. in den profis videos auf youtube siehts auch net anders aus.

also marc, lass dich nicht schlechtreden  ich hab mal ein mtb seminar mitgemacht über ein wochenende und viel gelernt dabei. die beiden trainer waren klasse aber waren auch keine weltcup profis oder trail akrobaten wie danny macaskill

lg, 
lisi


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Dezember 2012)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Wenn man nichtmal die eigenen Bewegungsfehler erkennt, dann glaube ich auch nicht, dass man die richtige Bewegungsausführung bei anderen gezielt erkennen und schulen kann!


Das ist unlogisch. Jemand kann durchaus seine Fehler erkennen, muss aber nicht in der Lage sein, auch die letzten Verbesserungen selbst noch zu schaffen.

Und was ist der richtige Bewegungsablauf?
Als Zuschauer beim Sport fällt es durchaus auf, das es unterschiedliche Techniken und unterschiedliche Abläufe gibt. Dramatisch war das z.B. die Entwicklung beim Hoch- und Stabhochsprung und beim Skispringen für jeden zu sehen.



> Die Videoanalyse ist mittlerweile auch im Breitensport als Werkzeug zur Beurteilung von korrekten Bewegungsabläufen angekommen.


Klar ist die Videoanalyse ein hervorragendes Mittel, zu erkennen, was man noch verbessern kann und vielleicht auch wie. Bei zwei hervorragenden Sportlern würde man dann allerdings kaum  von Fehlern reden sondern von einem unterschiedlichem Stil. 
So what?

Mir hilft ein Lehrvideo, auf dem Fehler zu sehen sind vor allem in der Entwicklung (vielleicht mit Hinweisen darauf) zur gekonnten Ausführung  viel mehr als irgendein perfekter Fahrer, den ich nur bewundern kann.


----------



## Eisbein (5. Dezember 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das ist unlogisch. Jemand kann durchaus seine Fehler erkennen, muss aber nicht in der Lage sein, auch die letzten Verbesserungen selbst noch zu schaffen.
> 
> *Und was ist der richtige Bewegungsablauf?*
> Als Zuschauer beim Sport fällt es durchaus auf, das es unterschiedliche Techniken und unterschiedliche Abläufe gibt. Dramatisch war das z.B. die Entwicklung beim Hoch- und Stabhochsprung und beim Skispringen für jeden zu sehen.



Schlechte technik beim Hinterradversetzen und dazu eine falsche erklärung, haben aber nichts mit Stil zu tun.

So wie es erklärt wurde, geht das vll. bis s3 darüber wird es dann so schwer kontrollierbar, dass eine vernünftige technik unumgänglich ist!

Mal davon abgesehen, macht die saubere ausführung mehr spaß und vermittelt einem eher das gefühl alles zu kontrollieren (und man hat fahrtechnisch dann noch ein weiteres level in greifbarer nähe -> gerolltes versetzen)


----------



## Deleted 244202 (5. Dezember 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Jemand kann durchaus seine Fehler erkennen, muss aber nicht in der Lage sein, auch die letzten Verbesserungen selbst noch zu schaffen.


Diese Aussage kam schon von Kerberos ist ja auch völlig richtig.

Meine Aussage ist allerdings durchaus logisch:
Niemand ist perfekt (ich auch nicht ). Okay...
Aber mal ein einfaches Beispiel:
Nehmen wir an, ich mache ein Video von mir beim Biken.
Darauf erkenne ich nun, dass ich bei der Grundposition viel zu tief in den Knien hänge. Dann wäre es doch ein leichtes für mich, diesen Fehler abzustellen. Beim Dahinrollen auf dem Parkplatz einfach die Knie soweit durchzustrecken, bis die Beine gerade sind, das kann jeder! Soweit okay?
Sehe ich mich aber auf dem Video und _erkenne nicht_, dass ich viel zu tief in den Knien hänge, dann werde ich diese Haltung bei mir _auch nicht korrigieren_.
Und ohne das Bild im Kopf von der korrekten Haltung auf dem Bike bin ich sicherlich auch nicht in der Lage, diese bei anderen richtig zu korrigieren.
Dieser Gedankengang ist für mich durchaus logisch bezüglich Ursache und Wirkung.
Und da es dabei um die Grundhaltung auf dem Bike geht hat das Ganze auch nichts mit "Perfektion" zu tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (5. Dezember 2012)

Danke für euer Feedback und auch für die Kritik  Werde mich 2013 weiter verbessern für die höheren Spitzkehren-Level!

Viele Teilnehmer stehen mit stark gebeugten Knien über dem Bike, das ist sicherlich einer der Hauptfehlstellungen bei Beginnern. Da muss man direkt ansetzen, um diese falschen Gewohnheiten abzustellen.

Zum Making-Of: Beim in die Kamera reden hatte ich einige (witzige) Versprecher und habe mich für eine kurze Videolänge stets kurz gefasst, sodass die Erklärungen in den Clips wenig ausführlich sind. Beim HR versetzen richte ich mich an Basics Level Lehrlinge, für Vertriding-Techniken gibt es sicherlich andere Spezialisten 

In einem Kurs hat man mehr Zeit alle Details zu benennen, Daniel Schäfer macht das hier sehr schön:


----------



## Eisbein (5. Dezember 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Danke für euer Feedback und auch für die Kritik  Werde mich 2013 weiter verbessern für die höheren Spitzkehren-Level!
> 
> Viele Teilnehmer stehen mit stark gebeugten Knien über dem Bike, das ist sicherlich einer der Hauptfehlstellungen bei Beginnern. Da muss man direkt ansetzen, um diese falschen Gewohnheiten abzustellen.
> 
> ...



Das hat nichts mit vertriding zu tun. Kannst mir ja bei intresse mal ne PN schicken, diskutieren wir dann da weiter  



Gruß


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Dezember 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Schlechte technik beim Hinterradversetzen und dazu eine falsche erklärung, haben aber nichts mit Stil zu tun.


Welcher Teil der Erklärung war falsch?
Bei der Technik ist noch schön Luft nach oben. Das sehe ich auch als Anfänger. Aber wer sind denn die Adressaten solcher Videos?
Ich nehme sie als Anregung, was es zu üben gibt, wenn ich weiter kommen möchte.



> So wie es erklärt wurde, geht das vll. bis s3 darüber wird es dann so schwer kontrollierbar, dass eine vernünftige technik unumgänglich ist!


Naja, wenn ich jenseits von S3 fahren wollte, würde ich mich vielleicht nicht an Lehrvideos orientieren. Aber wie viele Foristen kommen denn bis jenseits S3 zum durchrollten Spitzkehren Entsetzen am Abgrund?


----------



## Marc B (7. Dezember 2012)

Harald Phillip erklärt hier die "andere" Technik, die von Profis angewandt wird S3, also ohne die VR-Bremse das HR hochkommen für Spitzkehren lassen - geniale Sache und top vor gemacht 

Ich habe jetzt extra "andere" geschrieben, weil ja z.B. Daniel Schäfer, der etablierter Profi und Fahrtechnik-Coach ist, auch "*anders*" als es Harald tut, es in dem Video [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGBLd-oup7s"]Hinterrad versetzen Schnellkurs.AVI - YouTube[/nomedia] so erklärt, dass man die *Vorderradbremse benutzt* - was man auch auf vielen anderen Youtube Videos eindeutig so erkennen kann.

Was meint ihr zu diesen zwei verschiedenen Ansätzen?


----------



## Machiavelli (7. Dezember 2012)

Also ganz ohne Vorderradbremse kommt man definitiv nicht aus, gerade wenn man auch mal eine Kurve durchrollen möchte. Klar ein Großteil läuft über aktive Körperbewegung zum Kippunkt.

Wofür man die Hinterradbremse beim Versetzen brauchen soll ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Marc B (7. Dezember 2012)

Ups Tippfehler, soll natürlich Vorderradbremse heißen


----------



## firefix (7. Dezember 2012)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Wofür man die Hinterradbremse beim Versetzen brauchen soll ist mir schleierhaft.



komischerweise komme ich mit selben Einsatz weiter (ca. 30%) wenn ich beide Bremsen ziehe anstatt nur vorne.


----------



## HSK-Lisa (7. Dezember 2012)

hihi jetz wird das thema interssant


----------



## frankderflieger (7. Dezember 2012)

HSK-Lisa schrieb:


> hihi jetz wird das thema interssant



Jepp, also schnell mal Chips holen....


----------



## Eisbein (7. Dezember 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Welcher Teil der Erklärung war falsch?
> Bei der Technik ist noch schön Luft nach oben. Das sehe ich auch als Anfänger. Aber wer sind denn die Adressaten solcher Videos?
> Ich nehme sie als Anregung, was es zu üben gibt, wenn ich weiter kommen möchte.
> 
> Naja, wenn ich jenseits von S3 fahren wollte, würde ich mich vielleicht nicht an Lehrvideos orientieren. Aber wie viele Foristen kommen denn bis jenseits S3 zum durchrollten Spitzkehren Entsetzen am Abgrund?



Habs i.wie schon oft genug geschrieben.

Noch mal kurz. 1. Hinterradanheben funktioniert nicht (hinreichend gut) mit einem Anwinkeln der beine und damit verbundenen hochziehen vom hinterrad. 

Warum? Ganz einfach, es ist ohne den körperschwerpunkt zu verschieben zu viel gewicht am hinterrad um es lange oder hoch oder kontrolliert oder leicht oder elegant anzuheben. Deswegen muss man nach vorn. 
Also wie im zweiten video von marc: ein wenig in die hocke und nach vorn/oben rausdrücken, körperspannung aufbauen, gliedmaßen (fast) gestreckt.

So geht es locker ohne VR bremse, so kommt man auch locker dazu ein stoppie zu können, so hat man genug zeit um das hinterrad zu versetzen und es sieht so aus als sei das rad der unterlegene part im system und so soll es auch sein!

Ist wie beim VR-versetzen: würde ja jemand auf die idee kommen, ohne das gewicht nach hinten zu verlagern, das VR nur mit armen anzuziehen?!
Nein, ist nämlich ziemlich schwer 

Zum versetzen ganz kurz: 

Wieder neben das rad stellen, VR-Bremse ziehen, HR ist in der luft und dann einfach mal den lenker nach links oder rechts kippen. 
Das geht genau so wenn man auf dem rad steht. Das muss man nicht i.wie rum wuchten, kann es auf den punkt kontrollieren und kann es recht smooth wieder absetzen.


hier haben wir schon mal drüber diskutiert:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=594171


hey und nur weil vll. die mehrheit hier unter S3 bleibt, können sie es dennoch richtig lernen/machen. So das es gut aussieht und kraftspart.
Ich hab diesen sommer 3 leute von der beinanziehtechnik umgepolt, am ende des wochenendes konnten alle drei auf dem VR kurven durchrollen 



			
				MarcB schrieb:
			
		

> also ohne die VR-Bremse das HR hochkommen für Spitzkehren lassen


 Wer im gelände die eier und das können hat in einer spitzkehre ohne VR bremse das hinterrad sinnvoll zu versetzen, soll sich herzlich eingeladen fühlen mal nach innsbruck zu kommen 


hier noch ein bild zur haltung. vll. nicht ganz optimal, aber ich bin da recht weit auf dem VR gerollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (7. Dezember 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> ...Was meint ihr zu diesen zwei verschiedenen Ansätzen?


Das Thema gab es schon oft genug (auch mit deiner Beteiligung).

z.B. hier: www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=493222

und mit Haralds Erklärung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424099&page=5



Eisbein schrieb:


> hier noch ein bild zur haltung. vll. nicht ganz optimal, aber ich bin da recht weit auf dem VR gerollt


Dito hierbei:



 Allerdings variiere ich mittlerweile beim freien Rollen wie BMXer mit  den Beinen den Schwerpunkt zum Vorderrad (kann man bei dem Bild auch  leicht erkennen).

Ist insgesamt aber ein recht komplexes Thema.
Aber gerade deswegen bin ich auch der Meinung, dass Anfänger die Grundtechnik lieber von jemandem lernen sollten, der es auch bei über S3 drauf hat. 

Aber vielleicht verlegen wir die Diskussion besser auch hierhin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424099&page=6


----------



## Eisbein (7. Dezember 2012)

radjey schrieb:


> *Allerdings variiere ich mittlerweile beim freien Rollen wie BMXer mit  den Beinen den Schwerpunkt zum Vorderrad (kann man bei dem Bild auch  leicht erkennen).*
> 
> Ist insgesamt aber ein recht komplexes Thema.
> Aber gerade deswegen bin ich auch der Meinung, dass Anfänger die Grundtechnik lieber von jemandem lernen sollten, der es auch bei über S3 drauf hat.
> ...



Jep!

Intressant, so rein mental wirds, wenn man mit dem arsch schon hinter dem hinterrad hängt


----------



## radjey (7. Dezember 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Jep!
> 
> Intressant, so rein mental wirds, wenn man mit dem arsch schon hinter dem hinterrad hängt


Ja, das führte schon oft genug zum Bocksprung


----------



## Mitglied (8. Dezember 2012)

Das was auf den beiden Bildern gezeigt wird ist sehr schöne Fahrtechnik, verfehlt aber das Thema.

Versetzen ist ein nützliches Instrument um Spitzkehren zu meistern ohne abzusteigen; das was Ihr da zeigt ist vielleicht style und flow, aber nicht zweckmäßig. Eher ein Showeffekt.

Die beiden Kurven könnte man auch einfach durchfahren, da braucht's kein Versetzen. In wirklich spitzen, steilen Kurven fährt denke ich auch von Euch keiner mehr auf dem Vorderrad durch die Gegend. 

Für mich sind das zwei Paar Schuhe und ich halte die Kritik an Marc für unberechtigt.
Zumal er auch nach Jahren nicht müde wird Anfängern weiterzuhelfen und die oft immer gleichen Fragen zu beantworten.


----------



## Eisbein (8. Dezember 2012)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Das was auf den beiden Bildern gezeigt wird ist sehr schöne Fahrtechnik, verfehlt aber das Thema.
> 
> Versetzen ist ein nützliches Instrument um Spitzkehren zu meistern ohne abzusteigen; das was Ihr da zeigt ist vielleicht style und flow, aber nicht zweckmäßig. Eher ein Showeffekt.
> 
> Die beiden Kurven könnte man auch einfach durchfahren, da braucht's kein Versetzen. *In wirklich spitzen, steilen Kurven fährt denke ich auch von Euch keiner mehr auf dem Vorderrad durch die Gegend. *



Doch! weil es dann genau dann zu vorteilen kommt wenn man auf dem VR rumrollen kann. Ich war schon oft genug in situationen in denen mehrmaliges versetzen nicht wirklich gut ging, aber durchfahren auf dem VR ging super. Oder an kehren die so eng und steil sind, wo auf dem VR zu wenig gewicht ist um normal zu versetzen -> eier zeigen, nach vorn lehnen und rumrollen. 

Ich will es nicht weiter ausschlachten, aber die ansicht das Durchrollen einer Kehre auf dem VR sei ein show effekt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Es gibt immer situationen an denen sämtliche Fahrtechniken sinnvoll sind. 

Nehms mir nicht übel und ist auch keine kritik in deine richtung, sondern eher allgemein aufzufassen. Aber ich denke die Leute die sowas unter jedem video/foto schreiben, können es einfach nicht, wissen nicht wie viel spaß es macht, wissen nicht das es auch an solchen stellen sinnvoll ist und vor allem kein kraftakt ist, wenn man es gut kann.

Und die Technik des Hinterradversetzens ist immer die gleiche, egal ob man nun statisch oder dynamisch versetzt oder ob man noch ein endo macht.
Das ist einfach eine grundlegende Technik, es gibt keine verschiedenen techniken für "profis" und "anfänger". Es ist immer das gleiche bewegungsmuster.


Ich fahre seit 8 Jahren trial, da lernt man i.wann wie eine technik funktioniert oder merkt recht schnell das eine falsche technik ein vll. auf ein solides niveau bringt, aber nicht darüber hinaus. 
Letzteres ist bei einigen sachen mein problem, aber das nach der lange zeit zu ändern ist eher unmöglich als nur schwer.
Darum bin ich ja so energisch dahinter das hier nur so halbwahrheiten verbreitet werden. 

Es soll jeder fahren wie er will, von mir aus auch mit schlechter Technik, aber zu sagen das eine gute technik nur zur show dient... naja


----------



## McFussel (8. Dezember 2012)

Also, ich denke das Eisbein hier gut sagen kann, was Sache ist - ich war mit Ihm unterwegs....ich hab noch nicht viele Leute so fahren sehen.....



Auch S5 Stellen, die ich für UNFAHRBAR gehalten habe!


----------



## Mitglied (8. Dezember 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Also, ich denke das Eisbein hier gut sagen kann, was Sache ist - ich war mit Ihm unterwegs....ich hab noch nicht viele Leute so fahren sehen.....
> 
> 
> 
> Auch S5 Stellen, die ich für UNFAHRBAR gehalten habe!


Ich will ihm auch keine Kompetenz absprechen; nur unterscheiden.
Ob man nach einem Kommentar wie meinem auf die Fahrtechnik rückschließen kann lass ich mal offen.

Aber die Technik ist doch sehr trial-hintergründig und natürlich fortgeschritten, jedoch kein Muß um eine Stelle zu meistern.

Ride on.


----------



## Marc B (8. Dezember 2012)

Macht Sinn   @Eisbein: Was hältst du von dem Video mit Daniel Schäfer vor der Teilnehmergruppe, also wie er das erklärt und vor macht von der Technik her?

Super Sache, ich werde die zweite Technik von Harald und Eisbein trainieren - ich fahre zwar selber mehr flowige schnelle Trails, aber die Sache können will ich auf jeden Fall.

Danke für den Input


----------



## Eisbein (8. Dezember 2012)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ich will ihm auch keine Kompetenz absprechen; nur unterscheiden.
> *Ob man nach einem Kommentar wie meinem auf die Fahrtechnik rückschließen kann lass ich mal offen.*
> 
> Aber die Technik ist doch sehr trial-hintergründig und natürlich fortgeschritten, jedoch kein Muß um eine Stelle zu meistern.
> ...



Hab ich nicht  
Kurven und schnellfahrtechnisch bin ich ne niete, springen kann ich auch nicht  

Hey, und trial ist ja wohl die Fahrschule des Mountainbikens! 

 @_Marc B_  ich habs mir grade noch mal angeschaut. Wie gesagt, ich halte von dieser Hüftgeschichte nichts. Ansonsten schon sehr stimmig.
Gerade an dem punkt wo er sagt: einlenken und nach vorn mit dem körper. Das ist der Punkt wo es völlig logisch ist, das man auf dem kurvenäußeren lenkerende mehr gewicht hat, wenn man nach vorn geht. Dadurch kommt das hinterrad dann automatisch rum und es bedarf keinem Hüftimpuls mehr.

Im grunde bewegt man sich (nach dem man eingelenkt hat) schräg über das rad. 
Schwer zu beschreiben, aber einfach mal das mit dem lenker kippen ausprobieren, dann sollte klar werden was ich ausdrücken wollte 


Das mit dem Blick, puh ich weis ehrlich gesagt garnicht wo ich immer hinschaue. Vll. stell ich mich gleich noch mal aufs trialrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (8. Dezember 2012)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Das was auf den beiden Bildern gezeigt wird ist sehr schöne Fahrtechnik, verfehlt aber das Thema.


Verfehlt eh das Thema, da es hier um Marcs Videos geht 



Mitglied schrieb:


> Versetzen ist ein nützliches Instrument um Spitzkehren zu meistern ohne abzusteigen; das was Ihr da zeigt ist vielleicht style und flow, aber nicht zweckmäßig. Eher ein Showeffekt.


Wegen mir ist auch ein perfekter Wheelie nur ein Showeffekt, und?! Gelernt habe ich persönlich dabei trotzdem viel.



Mitglied schrieb:


> Die beiden Kurven könnte man auch einfach durchfahren, da braucht's kein Versetzen. In wirklich spitzen, steilen Kurven fährt denke ich auch von Euch keiner mehr auf dem Vorderrad durch die Gegend.


 Ja, die beiden Kurven kann man auch einfach so ohne irgendwas durchfahren. Heißt das jetzt, dass man diese Technik nur in hammerschweren S5-Kehren üben darf?
Ich war letztens erst mit meinem Hardtail in Alta Rezia auf 3000m. Da war ich verdammt froh, dass ich mir bei einigen S4-S5-Stellen keine Gedanken machen musste, wo jetzt das Hinterrad drüberrollt. War eh in der Luft 


Mitglied schrieb:


> Für mich sind das zwei Paar Schuhe


Eben nicht. Im leichten Terrain übt man sich an "Style und Flow", um es dann auf die schweren Stellen zu übertragen. Wenn ich die Technik bei leichten Stellen nicht sehr gut beherrsche wird's mit den schweren Stellen erstrecht nichts.


Mitglied schrieb:


> und ich halte die Kritik an Marc für unberechtigt.
> Zumal er auch nach Jahren nicht müde wird Anfängern weiterzuhelfen und die oft immer gleichen Fragen zu beantworten.


Zumal er auch nach Jahren den Anfängern immernoch die gleichen halbgaren Tipps gibt. Macht die Sache auch nicht besser (sorry, ist halt meine Meinung zu dem Thema).


----------



## Marc B (8. Dezember 2012)

> Zumal er auch nach Jahren den Anfängern immernoch die gleichen halbgaren Tipps gibt. Macht die Sache auch nicht besser (sorry, ist halt meine Meinung zu dem Thema).



Daniel Schäfer erklärt den Teilnehmern in seinem Kurs offensichtlich auch erstmal die einfachere Technik zum HR versetzen - das kann auch gute Gründe haben.

Oder welche "halbgaren Tipps" meinst du? Warst du 2012 mal in einem Kurs bei mir?

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## radjey (8. Dezember 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Daniel Schäfer erklärt den Teilnehmern in seinem Kurs offensichtlich auch erstmal die einfachere Technik zum HR versetzen - das kann auch gute Gründe haben.
> 
> Oder welche "halbgaren Tipps" meinst du? Warst du 2012 mal in einem Kurs bei mir?
> 
> ...


Der Daniel ist aber sicherlich auch in der Lage noch ein schwereres Level drauf zu packen.

Außerdem, Marc, kennst du meine Meinung.

Da hat sich seit unserem letzten Treffen nicht viel verändert.
Die Kurventechnik, die ich dir beim letzten Mal gezeigt habe, hast du zwar im Ansatz verstanden, aber in dem Video führst du sie nicht korrekt aus.
Ebenso deine Grundposition, oder deine Abfahrsthaltung, dein Bunny Hop, das Versetzen  usw...
Beherrscht du zwar, aber einiges halt nur teilweise...
In den Videos erklärst du auch Dinge, die so heute veraltet sind.

Wenn es dich nervt, dass ich mich in diesem Forum darüber äußere, dann schreib mir ne PN oder halt bis demnächst auf'm Trail


----------



## Mitglied (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin anderer Meinung als Du, aber das ist kein Problem.
Schönes Wochenende, ride on.


----------



## radjey (8. Dezember 2012)

Ja, kein Thema 
Am besten erörtert man sowas eh beim gemeinsamen Fahren.

Nice Weekend n happy trails!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Dezember 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Warum? Ganz einfach, es ist ohne den körperschwerpunkt zu verschieben zu viel gewicht am hinterrad um es lange oder hoch oder kontrolliert oder leicht oder elegant anzuheben. Deswegen muss man nach vorn.


Das ist im Prinzip klar. Offen leibt der Weg, es zu lernen. Es geht also um die aufeinanderfolgenden Lernschritte bis zu Können. Und die meisten werden da nicht auf eine jahrelange Trialerfahrung zurückgreifen können.



> So geht es locker ohne VR bremse, so kommt man auch locker dazu ein stoppie zu können, so hat man genug zeit um das hinterrad zu versetzen und es sieht so aus als sei das rad der unterlegene part im system und so soll es auch sein!


Mein Rad ist da anderer Meinung. Ich werde es wohl irgendwie überlisten müssen. Und den Weg suche ich!



> Zum versetzen ganz kurz:
> 
> Wieder neben das rad stellen, VR-Bremse ziehen, HR ist in der luft und dann einfach mal den lenker nach links oder rechts kippen.
> Das geht genau so wenn man auf dem rad steht. Das muss man nicht i.wie rum wuchten, kann es auf den punkt kontrollieren und kann es recht smooth wieder absetzen.


Irgendwie macht es für mein Gleichgesichtssystem einen Unterschied, ob ich das Rad schiebe oder darauf fahre. Das mit dem Schieben kann ich schon prima.



> hey und nur weil vll. die mehrheit hier unter S3 bleibt, können sie es dennoch richtig lernen/machen. So das es gut aussieht und kraftspart.


Wieder die Frage nach dem besten Weg, den Ablauf zu lernen. Von welcher Stufe der Erfahrung geht man aus? Welches sind die motorischen Elemente, die nötig sind und in welcher Reihenfolge lerne ich sie am besten?
Dabei sollten unterwegs reichlich Erfolgserlebnisse auftreten.
Insofern wäre mir ein 90° Versetzen ohne Schönheitspreis schon sehr recht, vor allem in der Falllinie. Dann hätte ich auch reichlich Motivation weiter zu üben.

Dazu reichen die Spitzkehren auf 500 m völlig aus, ohne dass das Hinterrad über den Dingen schwebt wie bei radjey.



radjey schrieb:


> Ich war letztens erst mit meinem Hardtail in Alta  Rezia auf 3000m. Da war ich verdammt froh, dass ich mir bei einigen  S4-S5-Stellen keine Gedanken machen musste, wo jetzt das Hinterrad  drüberrollt. War eh in der Luft





Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich hab diesen sommer 3 leute von der beinanziehtechnik umgepolt, am ende des wochenendes konnten alle drei auf dem VR kurven durchrollen


 Und dann würde ich mich auch gern umpolen lassen. 

Aber als generelles Fazit zu Lernvideos:
 Bei der großen Mehrzahl fehlen die hinführenden Schritte. Es wird das Können gezeigt, so wie auch hier in den Bildern und Zitaten. Was nützt mir z.B. ein Video, auf dem jemand einen Kilometer Wheelie fährt, wenn die Bewegung zum Anheben in einer halben Sekunde vorbei ist und zudem noch von vorne gezeigt wird? So kann man neun von zehn Videos als ungeeignet aussortieren. Und so gibt es nur ganz wenige Videos zum Versetzen des Hinterrades, die wirklich hilfreich sind. Auf die immer selbe Eingangssequenz zu den einzelnen Themen kann ich dagegen gut verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (8. Dezember 2012)

> Und so gibt es nur ganz wenige Videos zum Versetzen des Hinterrades, die wirklich hilfreich sind.



ich arbeite da so mittelmäßig motiviert an etwas. Ohne video allerdings...


----------



## Marc B (9. Dezember 2012)

@radjey: thx für dein Feedback und happy Snow Trails 
Marc


----------



## Marc B (9. Dezember 2012)

Die Technik in meinem Video ist nicht falsch oder schlecht, sondern nur eine andere Variante, als die Bewegung mit dem Rollen über das Vorderrad ala Eisbein. Es sind zwei Varianten, die beide ihre Berechtigung haben. Da ich mich mit den Videos primär an Basic Interessierte richte, habe ich die Basic Variante gewählt, wie es auch Daniel Schäfer in dem Youtube Video für seine Teilnehmergruppe gemacht hat.

Ich habe auch mal geschaut, was z.B. Stefan Herrmann von der BIKE Academy zum Versetzen des Hinterrads schreibt / erklärt - *HIER* findet ihr seine Beschreibung, die es anders als Eisbein u. Harald Phillip vorsieht und m.E. quasi die Basic Variante ist, während Haralds Rollen über das Vorderrad die Königsklasse ist.

_"*Impuls*: Der Körperschwerpunkt ist etwas nach hinten verlagert. Vorderrad beherzt abbremsen, gleichzeitig Hüfte in gewünschte Richtung drehen"_





Wie gesagt, mir geht es nicht um richtig oder falsch - ich finde es nur nicht angebracht, wenn man mir vorwirft es falsch zu machen, nur weil ich die andere Technik als Harald Phillip oder Eisbein gewählt habe.

Whatever, enjoy the trails und nicht zuviel Theorie-Grübeln


----------



## Mitglied (9. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Eisbein (10. Dezember 2012)

beim letzten satz muss ich dir recht geben marc, beim rest leider nicht. 

Beim skifahren sagt auch keiner: achja, am anfang kÃ¶nnt ihr ruhig die ski Ã¼ber der oberkÃ¶rper drehen und es schlampig machen. Ihr seit ja anfÃ¤nger, da passt das schon.
Klar, in 95% der fÃ¤lle machen es die Skifahrer in den Kursen auch, weil es vermeidlich leichter scheint.
Interessant wird es aber dann, wenn sie i.wann an einem punkt kommen wo das ganze system nicht mehr funktioniert und sie sich Ã¤rgern weil sie 400â¬ fÃ¼r ein paar privatstunden zahlen um den fehler wieder rauszuprÃ¼geln.

MIR kanns eigentlich nur recht sein, ... 

Gleiches beim biken, auch wenn es vll. nicht realistisch ist das viele leute mal s4-5 niveau fahren kÃ¶nnen/wollen, warum soll ich denen, nur um des schnellen erfolgs wegen, eine technik beibringen mit denen sie sich i.wann richtig schwer tun?!

Aber im grunde auch hier:

MIR kanns eigentlich nur recht sein, aber ... 


ride on!


----------



## Marc B (10. Dezember 2012)

Die beiden Sachen stehen sich m.E. nicht sonderlich im Weg. Ich habe das ohne Vorderradbremse jetzt auch mal probiert, zwar noch nicht im schweren Gelände, sondern als Trockenübung und empfand es nicht als hinderlich, dass ich vorher nur die andere verbreitete Variante aus den Büchern & Magazinen kannte - eher fand ich es angenehm, dass ich im seitlichen Versetzen des Hecks schon Erfahrung hatte, die ich nun in anderer Form nutzen kann.

Wie radjey es geschrieben hat im anderen Thread ist es ja nicht verkehrt beide Techniken zu beherrschen, dann hat man ja immer noch die Wahl je nach Entwicklung und Vorliebe, was man anwenden möchte. Man könnte Privatschülern ja beides zeigen oder direkt fragen, was ihnen mehr zusagt für den Anfang.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Eisbein (10. Dezember 2012)

so hat jeder seine ansichten. Das find ich auch so cool an unserem sport.

Jeder macht was anderes aber dennoch machen alle das gleiche 

In diesem Sinne, können wir das glaub ich abschließen.


----------



## wholeStepDown (10. Dezember 2012)

ich lese ja von Beginn an mit, aber... ich bin verwirrt

Eisbein, du schreibst oben mal was von 


> So geht es locker *ohne* VR bremse, so kommt man auch locker dazu ein stoppie zu können, so hat man genug zeit um das hinterrad zu versetzen



Weiter unten


> Wieder neben das rad stellen, *VR-Bremse ziehen*, HR ist in der luft und dann einfach mal den lenker nach links oder rechts kippen.
> Das geht genau so wenn man auf dem rad steht.



Ihr "streitet" euch nicht über den Impuls, das HR in die Luft zu bekommen, sondern darum, wie die Drehung abläuft bzw. ablaufen sollte? Oder worin unterscheiden sich eure Techniken so arg voneinader.
Sorry, wenn das hier bereits irgendwo steht, ich steig bei der Unterhaltung über die Details usw. nicht so ganz durch 

Ich frage auch deswegen, weil ich es mir jetzt (als rel. Anfänger) nicht "falsch" üben möchte und Du nächste Saison das gruseln bekommst, wenn du das vor Ort siehst  - vorausgesetzt, du gibst näxtes Jahr wieder Kurse/Ausfahrten.


----------



## Eisbein (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab eigentlich schon von dem impuls geredet. 



> Wieder neben das rad stellen, *VR-Bremse ziehen*, HR ist in der luft und dann einfach mal den lenker nach links oder rechts kippen.
> Das geht genau so wenn man auf dem rad steht.



Das diente nur zur erklährung wie der implus aufs bike übertragen wird. Das ist schon eher schwierig wenn man neben dem rad steht, das ohne einsatz der VR bremse zu machen.


Im grunde sind die zwei ansätze, mal ganz schlampig vormuliert in etwas das:

1. keine gewichtsverlagerung, nur ein anziehen der beine und damit verbunden ein hochziehen des hinterrads.

2. implus und oberkörper bewegung nach vorn, schwerpunktverlagerung, beine und arme sind (fast) gestreckt.

Beides sollte meiner erfahrung nach ohne benützung der VR-Bremse gehen.

Ja auch nächstes lass mich wieder auf sowas ein. Im positiven sinne!


----------



## rase (10. Dezember 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ......2. implus und oberkörper bewegung nach vorn, schwerpunktverlagerung, beine und arme sind (fast) gestreckt.
> 
> Beides sollte meiner erfahrung nach ohne benützung der VR-Bremse gehen.
> ......



Das will ich mal sehen in einer steilen S4/S5 Spitzkehre mit Gewichtsverlagerung übern Hinterrad und dann fast gestreckten Armen und Beinen auf dem Vorderrrad durchrollen. Respekt wenn Du das kannst, ich kenne jedenfalls keinen Fahrer, der das beherrscht. 
In einem gebe ich Dir recht durch Gewichtsverlagerung Richtung Vorderrad geht das Versetzen deutlich leichter.
 Aus meiner Erfahrung und auch Beobachtung anderer Fahrer ist es  in der Regel eine Mischform aus beiden Techniken. Je nach Art und Schwierigkeit der Spitzkehre tendiert diese Mischform  mehr oder weniger zur ersten oder zweiten Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (10. Dezember 2012)

Das ich da nicht die beine strecke ist klar.
ich bin aber schon auf spitzkehren gestoßen, wo man dermaßen wenig grip hatte, das ein beherztes nach vorn 'werfen' und rumrollen sicherer war als normales versetzen mit dem arsch hinten. Sicher kein S5 dann...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Dezember 2012)

... und so kann man dann ein Lehrvideo machen, dass jeden Anfänger entmutigt. 
Wer perfekt fährt sollte nicht glauben, dass er zugleich auch perfekt lehrt.
Ich bin schon gespannt.


----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2012)

eine diskussion teils auf sehr ... ähm... arrogantem niveau hier.
ich find's gut, dass es leute gibt, die sich einfach die mühe geben, anfängern zeitaufwändig was zu erklären 
eine diskussion auf s5-niveau bringt aber sicher keinen anfänger weiter, egal wie richtig sie sein mag. und in den diskutierten videos geht's doch eher um anfänger?
perfekt ist sicherlich niemand. der eine fährt vielleicht weniger perfekt, der andere erklärt vielleicht weniger perfekt, aber dazulernen kann sicher noch jeder irgendwas auf jedem gebiet, selbst die richtigen könner . wäre ja auch langweilig, wenn man irgendwann perfektion erreicht hätte, oder?

ich seh das schlicht so, dass jeder am ende für sich selber rausfinden muss, wie er es lernt, und wie er es ausführt. wichtig ist's für anfänger doch erst mal, sich zu trauen, eine technik zu probieren und zu üben. letztendlich findet dann jeder durch ausprobieren die für seinen fahrstil perfekte lösung, oder durch abschauen auf dem trail mit anderen leuten zusammen. 
ich persönlich hab mich z.b. mit der stoppie-methode, die oft erklärt wird, nie anfreunden können, weil ich mich das einfach nicht trau, v.a. auf dem trail mit nicht unbedingt 100% grip am vorderrad. geholfen hat's mir, als mir jemand das ganze mit gewichtsverlagerung erklärt hat. das taugt mir schisser einfach besser. dabei würde ich aber nie behaupten, dass bremsunterstützung pauschal falsch sei. gibt sicher genug leute, die's erst mal so lernen. wenn es zielführend ist, sich erst mal zu trauen, auf dem vorderrad rumzuhampeln, dann ist es doch ok, egal wie. alles andere kommt dann mit der zeit selbst zusammen, und am ende reden wahrscheinlich alle nur über geringfügige nuancen derselben sache.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Dezember 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> eine diskussion teils auf sehr ... ähm... arrogantem niveau hier.


Naja, denke nicht, dass hier etwas arrogant gemeint war...



> ich find's gut, dass es leute gibt, die sich einfach die mühe geben, anfängern zeitaufwändig was zu erklären
> eine diskussion auf s5-niveau bringt aber sicher keinen anfänger weiter, egal wie richtig sie sein mag. und in den diskutierten videos geht's doch eher um anfänger?


Einen Anfänger bringt es sicher weiter, wenn er von Anfang an einen guten Trainer gerät der die nötige Weitsicht bzgl. fortgeschritteneren Techniken hat. 


In der Festkörperphysik ist es doch das gleiche:
Nehmen wir an, jemand möchte dir etwas über künstliche Muskeln erzählen. Wenn du merkst, dass bei demjenigen schon das implizite Verständnis eines Dielectricums nicht so recht passt, dann nimmst du ihm sicherlich auch nicht die Überlegungen ab, die eigtl. auf dieser Grundlage aufbauen. Oder?


----------



## Mitglied (11. Dezember 2012)

Eine Krankenschwester muß auch keinen bypass legen können um 'ne Infusion anzuschließen.
Weiß nicht was diese Seitenhiebe sollen. 
2 cent, und raus.


----------



## McFussel (11. Dezember 2012)

Komisch, das es in Foren immer diesen "Troll-Effekt" gibt....


Ich hab mir alle Erklärungen für "Anfänger" angesehen mit recht mageren Ergebnissen - dann war ich einmal mit jemand "arrogantem" Biken und Bääm schon gehts....

*Niveau von weit unten betrachtet wird oft als Arroganz ausgelegt!*


----------



## scylla (11. Dezember 2012)

arrogant finde ich ja nicht das niveau der fahrtechnik - das ist zweifelsohne top, das glaub ich auch, ohne es live gesehen zu haben - sondern die art, wie jemand angegangen wird, der mit seinen mitteln versucht, anderen was zu erklären. und zwar ohne selbst ein vergleichbares "lehrvideo" dagegen halten zu können 

selber besser machen (damit meine ich nicht die technik aufm trail ausführen, sondern eine "anfängertaugliche" erklärung dazu liefern), dann kann man nochmal drüber diskutieren.

können und erklären können sind eh manchmal zwei verschiedene paar schuhe.

das mit dem zusammen biken seh ich ja genau so. ich glaube das liegt nicht an der erklärung, oder am können desjenigen, der's erklärt, sondern an der realen interaktion. egal wie gut derjenige eine technik beherrscht, der ein video dreht oder ein buch schreibt, besser lernt man's, wenn man live mit jemandem unterwegs ist. vielleicht hat's ja deswegen bei dir bääm gemacht, und nicht weil die leute in deinen lehr-medien nix drauf hatten?

just my 2 cent.


----------



## McFussel (11. Dezember 2012)

Nein...es hat BÄÄM gemacht weil ich weniger schreibe, sondern mache...Bin raus hier!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Dezember 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Niveau von weit unten betrachtet wird oft als Arroganz ausgelegt!


Niveau hat mit Arroganz nichts zu tun. Arroganz ist allein eine Frage des Umgangs miteinander.



Alpe7 schrieb:


> In der Festkörperphysik ist es doch das gleiche:
> Nehmen wir an, jemand möchte dir etwas über künstliche Muskeln erzählen. Wenn du merkst, dass bei demjenigen schon das implizite Verständnis eines Dielectricums nicht so recht passt, dann nimmst du ihm sicherlich auch nicht die Überlegungen ab, die eigtl. auf dieser Grundlage aufbauen. Oder?


Nun, ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass jemand einem anderen die Position auf dem Bike vermittelt, dazu die Bewegungen über dem Bike nach rechts und links von ganz vorne nach ganz hinten. Dann haben wir das Dielektrikum abgearbeitet.
Wenn dann in Erklärungen zu komplexeren Bewegungen Impuls, Kraft, Drehmoment und die simple Aussage Actio = Reactio durcheinandergebracht bzw. ignoriert werden, dann habe ich immer Verständnisprobleme. Dabei brauchten diese Begriffe nur richtig umschrieben zu werden.
Davon abgesehen hilft tatsächlich nur die eigene Bewegung auf dem Bike. Sonst kann man nichts lernen.
Ein Demo-Video, auf dem man all die unterschiedlichen Ausführungsarten sehen könnte, wäre viel interessanter, als die ganze Diskussion hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

